# Leaving London for Dubai



## simonelias (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi

Cleche but am new to this site and am looking at moving - I hear as the world recession hits jobs are becoming lack of, is this true?

Secondly, I hear from this site as its so expensive in Dubai to rent that its better flat share in a villa? Is there any other cheap alternatives?

Thanks again for all your help so far!

Si


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

Pardon?????


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Come here on a visit visa, get research on the companies you want to work for (or at least the industries) and do a bit of a poke around to see what's here.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If your job is secure in the UK, then stay there! There are so many redundancies here at the moment and moving here would be nothing short of a gamble! You might get an offer and come out here only to find you don't even have a job!!

What industry are you currently working in? If it's construction, then forget it!

Re accommodation, there are no cheap alternatives. Everything is expensive and flatsharing is just about the only way to keep costs down!


----------



## simonelias (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi!

Thanks for the quick reply! Well my job is kinda secure I guess I work in I.T at present as a sales director but used to work in media so I have two markets in which I can offers skills in.

Wow, im in the UK as you can see based in London and things are really not good here either! My good friend lives there in Dubai and has done fr the past 3 years, so I guess im looking for a change of life style as he did, he likes Dubai jus too hot is his downturn! If I could scure a job then I would come over if it didnt work out then I would return to UK.

Lets see any help re: economy of Dubai would be most hopefull i.e you mention redundencies is this proving common throughout? Is it a bad time to even contemplate the idea of moving to Dubai?

Thanks

Si

So what do you work as in Dubai?


QUOTE=Maz25;77883]If your job is secure in the UK, then stay there! There are so many redundancies here at the moment and moving here would be nothing short of a gamble! You might get an offer and come out here only to find you don't even have a job!!

What industry are you currently working in? If it's construction, then forget it!

Re accommodation, there are no cheap alternatives. Everything is expensive and flatsharing is just about the only way to keep costs down![/QUOTE]


----------



## simonelias (Nov 24, 2008)

Gaza said:


> Pardon?????


Sorry did I not say that thred in English???? Maybe you got mixed up as you didnt see my header/title of thread "Moving from London to Dubai"???


----------



## simonelias (Nov 24, 2008)

worchyld said:


> Come here on a visit visa, get research on the companies you want to work for (or at least the industries) and do a bit of a poke around to see what's here.


Problem is I would need thousands of English pounds to bring out (which I dont have) as I could not afford renting a flat to find a job, I need a job then rent! I am saving now so would hope to come out with a few thousand pounds.

Simon


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

If you work in IT, try the following places (mostly based off my experience)

1) Dubai Media City.
1a) Dubai Media City Lofts (near showtime building) as there are lots of IT/Media companies there and there is a Cafe Cultures there.

1b) BBC Building (near Knowledge Village)

2) Dubai Internet City.
Microsoft, IBM, etc work in this area.

3) Recruitment agencies to try:
a) Charterhouse.ae (Do not email them as they never reply)

4) Websites:
a) Dubizzle
b) GNAds4u
c) Gulf News

5) Things to look out for:
a) Any ad with a generic email address like gmail or hotmail. 
b) Agencies requiring you to pay up any money.
c) People never responding to emails, especially IT/media companies.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

simonelias said:


> Sorry did I not say that thred in English???? Maybe you got mixed up as you didnt see my header/title of thread "Moving from London to Dubai"???


I think he was more referring to your standard of spelling and grammar!

If you work in IT then I would seriously reconsider coming over here UNLESS you're in a position to come in at management level. A lot of IT jobs here are taken up by IT professionals from the Indian sub-continent who are paid much less than a person from the UK would expect (albeit it is much more than they would be getting in India).

I echo what other people have said. It's VERY risky at the moment to leave a secure job if you are lucky enough to have one. Like any storm it's much better to battenn down the hatches than go outside for a stroll.

HTH


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

worchyld said:


> 5) Things to look out for:
> a)
> b) Agencies requiring you to pay up any money.


Core Elements is one of those agencies that expect the candidate to pay money. Granted it's only AED150 but still, it's AED150 wasted that you could have spent on a nice dinner with a friend and you will never hear back from that agency.


----------



## simonelias (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh I see dam sorry I was typing quickly last night as it was quite late! 

Well im now working in IT as a sales/tech director so my main objective of the role is management and always has been throughout my career. 

However I have also worked in Media over the years as a sales manager within magazine press running teams in London. So I would be happy to look into both markets, more likely media due to IT has its boring image and is limited! 

As for your analergy "button down the hatches" I could not of put that more right seeing the state of the world economy at present! I am still not put off I have to say, I just need to be sure that the right position is secure, ligit, reliable and a reputable company I guess!

Thanks so much you have all been great!

Si




crazymazy1980 said:


> I think he was more referring to your standard of spelling and grammar!
> 
> If you work in IT then I would seriously reconsider coming over here UNLESS you're in a position to come in at management level. A lot of IT jobs here are taken up by IT professionals from the Indian sub-continent who are paid much less than a person from the UK would expect (albeit it is much more than they would be getting in India).
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

simonelias said:


> Oh I see dam sorry I was typing quickly last night as it was quite late!
> 
> Well im now working in IT as a sales/tech director so my main objective of the role is management and always has been throughout my career.
> 
> ...


I think that the whole point that we are trying to make is that if your job in London is secure, then stick with it as there is no such thing as job security in Dubai, especially considering everything that is happening in the world. You could come out here and a few days down the line find yourself unemployed - it has happened to loads of people already so do not be in a hurry to turn yourself into a statistic! Considering that it is very difficult to find a job right now, I would say if you have a job already, hang on to it for dear life!


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think he was more referring to your standard of spelling and grammar!


Precisely. Having to decipher lazy writing is one of my bugbears. It took me a long time to figure out the first word “cleche” was probably intended to be Cliche. As for the rest of the sentence construction....


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

> If you work in IT then I would seriously reconsider coming over here UNLESS you're in a position to come in at management level. A lot of IT jobs here are taken up by IT professionals from the Indian sub-continent who are paid much less than a person from the UK would expect (albeit it is much more than they would be getting in India).


If you're working in IT this will be the biggest question you will be asked by an IT company. ie.

"We can employ X Indians at Y and they will work longer and pick up the skills you have very quickly -- so why should we hire you, or pay you the amount your asking -- what else do you bring to the table?"

You should prepare for this question, especially if you are a web programmer/designer or work with the Internet.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

worchyld said:


> If you're working in IT this will be the biggest question you will be asked by an IT company. ie.
> 
> "We can employ X Indians at Y and they will work longer and pick up the skills you have very quickly -- so why should we hire you, or pay you the amount your asking -- what else do you bring to the table?"
> 
> You should prepare for this question, especially if you are a web programmer/designer or work with the Internet.


Tis True,

I am the only white westerner in my team. Everyone else is Emirati, Sri Lankan or Indian. It's a really cool environment, have really good conversations about how different things work in each of our cultures. How some things (Wives/GFs nagging etc) seem to cross all cultural boundaries . I am also privelaged to work for an Indian boss who is probably the best boss I have ever had.

As for what I brought to the table: Quick wit, devilishly good looks and deep sense of modesty


----------



## simonelias (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks all its been so usefull having your feedback!

Could anyone possibley reccomend any good recruitment agencies that deal with IT and or advertsing in middle management and director level please?

Thanks hugely!

Si


----------

